# Palm oil, yes or no?



## MsBien (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi,

I have recently begun to learn about the concerns that people have about palm oil and the problem of dwindling rainforests as a result of making space for more tree farms.  

The recipe that I have always used has palm oil in it, and I am wondering how I might replace it with another oil or oils.  Is there a single oil that can be exchanged for it, or is a combination needed?

Also, is this a real concern, or have I stumbled upon someone sensationalizing it?  I try to step lightly, and be mindful of others, and sometimes I get caught up in things.  Okay, I guess I'm a little naive at times.    

Thanks!
Stacie


----------



## carebear (Feb 18, 2009)

the most similar fat is lard, but if you don't want to use that you can probably get a similar end-product by shifting your whole formula around.


----------



## topcat (Feb 18, 2009)

If you enjoy using palm oil in your soaps perhaps you can source a sustainable plantation palm oil.  The areas of environmental delicacy are in Indonesia (Borneo & Sumatra) and I have also heard that some is grown in Columbia in a slash, burn and re-seed way as well....?  The palm oil issue can be flamable (so many have strong views) however some soapers say that the little we use in our soaps compared to the vast amounts used in almost all processed foods is insignificant.

I have been lucky enough to find an Australian grown sustainable plantation palm oil for my soaps, so use it happily.

I read here on the forum that palm oil was originally used as a vegan substitute for lard in soap so Carebear is right on the money with that one.

If you check soapcalc and scroll through the oils listed you will find that mango, cocoa & shea butters all add similar properties to palm in soap....the downside is that palm is by far the cheapest option.

HTH!

Tanya


----------



## MsBien (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you, I had a feeling that it might be a touchy subject.   I'll try to find some plantation palm I think.


----------

